# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  ice cream bread

## Alizey

When I first saw this recipe, I found it hard to believe that you could make bread from two ingredients. try it and share your views.

Ice-Cream Bread

1 pt. (2 cups) ice cream, softened
1-1/2 cups self-rising flour

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Stir together ice cream and flour, stirring just until flour is moistened. Spoon batter into a greased and floured 8"x4" loaf pan. Bake at 350 degrees for 40 to 45 minutes or until a wooden pick inserted in center of bread comes out clean. Remove from pan, and cool on a wire rack.

----------


## Lovecooking

I cant to name this "bread" Sorry  :Laughing:

----------

